# Ping zahlen



## ali ihsan (3. Juni 2002)

Hallo,


Ich spiele Quake III Online über Game Spy Arcade sher gern. Deshalb hab ich mir ne DSL Flatrate zugelegt,bin aber sehr enttäuscht weil mein Pingzahlen zu hoch ist(180-300).

ist es akzeptabel, normal, was ist euere Meinung bitte ?

oder was kann ich dagegen machen, irgendwelche einstellungen, treiber...?



Dfü Speed 2,2 habe ich schon mal drübergebügelt aber leider, es muss doch was geben, habn T-Dsl und kann nicht mal anständig Online spielen.......... 



Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ali ihsan (5. Juni 2002)

was ein geiles Forum hey, 
da wird man ja gar nicht geholfen!


----------



## Avariel (5. Juni 2002)

Na na, mal nicht so ungeduldig.  
Versuch mal ne DFÜ-Verbindung statt des normalen Telekom-Verbindungstools, das Teil bremst wie die Hölle.


----------



## ali ihsan (5. Juni 2002)

Dankeschön für das antwort, 


weis aber nicht wie deas geht mit der Dfü, 
könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das überhaupt anstelle?


also vorerst mal das T-Online Software deinstallieren und danach?....


----------



## ali ihsan (5. Juni 2002)

Hi,
also erstmal wieder einen Danke für  Avariel 

 weil er mir diese Tipp gegeben hat,
das mit der Dfü habe ich hingekriegt (infos über Google geholt)
stink einfach. 


das tolle ist, vorher mit der T-Online Software 4,0 habe ich um die 150-200 pings gehabt und jetzt ist es 60-70 pings, voll die Hammer, es funzt wunderbar, jetzt kann ich zocken. 


(scheiss T-Online Software)


----------



## Moartel (12. Juni 2002)

Allein an der T-Online-Software lag das imho kaum. Ich habe lange genug mit der Software Q3 gezockt und seit ich auf DFÜ und später auf DFÜ + RasPPPoE umgestiegen bin hat sich am Ping nichts geändert. Ich habe für mein Internet zum einen wie gesagt die RasPPPoE-Treiber und die Optimierungen von der T-DSL Test-Software installiert. Außerdem habe ich 2 Webtweaks von denen ich aber nicht genau weiß ob sieh mehr donkey oder Q3 helfen    . Der eine müsste auch für Q3 gut sein (Win2k).

Mir haben 2 Dinge primär geholfen um meinen Ping zu minimieren. Das erste sind die richtigen Netzwerksettings:
rate 10000 (mehr ist Unsinn, und ein guter Server regelt das eh runter)
snaps 40 (sehr zu empfehlen, sicherheitshalber)
cl_maxpackets 58 (30 für besten Ping, ist aber nicht in jeder Liga erlaubt. Für dich dürfte das egal sein wenn du nur so zockst).
cl_timenudge 0 (ist Standard, lass den Dreck aus)

Das 2te was mir geholfen hat meinen Ping zu verbessern war dass ich eigentlich außer Moorhuhn (sehr selten) nur auf Clanservern spiele die Passwortschutz haben und guten Ping    . Ich habe meistens Ping 80-85, aber relativ hohes Interleave eingestellt.


----------

